# All work and no play



## Plodder

Ciao a tutti

Is there an Italian equivalent to the expression "All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy"?

Ringrazio anticipatamente
Plodder


----------



## silvietta

Plodder said:
			
		

> Ciao a tutti
> 
> Is there an Italian equivalent to the expression "All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy"?
> 
> Ringrazio anticipatamente
> Plodder


 
Ciao, secondo me potrebbe essere una buona traduzione: "Il solo lavoro senza gioco rende Jack un ragazzo triste"
A presto


----------



## alitza

"Dull" sarebbe piutosto "noioso", secondo me. Il fatto che lavora sempre e non gioca mai lo fa noioso, meno socevole.


----------



## silvietta

alitza said:
			
		

> "Dull" sarebbe piutosto "noioso", secondo me. Il fatto che lavora sempre e non gioca mai lo fa noioso, meno socevole.


 
Che ne dici di "ombroso"?
Sempre complimenti a te!
Silvia


----------



## alitza

Io non lo trovo nel mio dizionario. Suppongo che deriva da "ombra" ma non ho idea di come si usa, in quali contesti. Me lo potresti spiegare? Grazie.
E tu che ne dici di "scialbo"?
Grazie per i complimenti, sono sempre graditi.


----------



## winnie

please correct me if i'm wrong but 'all work and no play...' seems an idiom to me.

if this is the case i suggest _'non si vive di solo pane'_ which more or less conveys this meaning: yes it's very important to work to make a living but there are still other important things in life...


----------



## silvietta

winnie said:
			
		

> please correct me if i'm wrong but 'all work and no play...' seems an idiom to me.
> 
> if this is the case i suggest _'non si vive di solo pane'_ which more or less conveys this meaning: yes it's very important to work to make a living but there are still other important things in life...


 
In questo caso "non si vive di solo pane" non suona proprio bene, perché ci si riferisce ad un bambino.


----------



## winnie

silvietta said:
			
		

> In questo caso "non si vive di solo pane" non suona proprio bene, perché ci si riferisce ad un bambino.


 
evidentemente il significato letterale non è coerente, ma se leggi il mio post avevo sollevato il dubbio che la frase inglese fosse o idiomatica od un proverbio. se le cose fossero così, ma abbiamo bisogno di conferme, allora quanto da me proposto potrebbe avere senso.


----------



## Scrumpals

all work and no play is like a proverb.  qualcosa come "quando si solamente lavora, e non si gioca mai, non si vive veramente."  Ma non so il modo giusto per sprimerlo in italiano.

Steven


----------



## silvietta

winnie said:
			
		

> evidentemente il significato letterale non è coerente, ma se leggi il mio post avevo sollevato il dubbio che la frase inglese fosse o idiomatica od un proverbio. se le cose fossero così, ma abbiamo bisogno di conferme, allora quanto da me proposto potrebbe avere senso.


 
Scusa non volevo dire che la tua risposta fosse sbagliata, pensavo solo che non fosse adatta al tipo di contesto, sebbene la trovi valida...


----------



## winnie

Scrumpals said:
			
		

> all work and no play is like a proverb. qualcosa come "quando si solamente lavora, e non si gioca mai, non si vive veramente." Ma non so il modo giusto per sprimerlo in italiano.
> 
> Steven


 
grazie Scrumpals per il tuo chiarimento.

as i just told i had a feeling it was an idiom or a proverb.
'non si vive di solo pane' or 'non di solo pane vive l'uomo' are in my opinion close to the original.

the literal translation is 'one can't live eating bread only' but the figurative meaning is similar to the original phrase.


----------



## Silvia B

...mmmm... Well, of course it is a proverb but I don't think the meaning of "non si vive di solo pane" is the same of the English one.. 
I think they have 2 different meanings..am I wrong?
But I can't find an Italian proverb that expresses the same...

Come on Winnie, think about it! I am sure that you will find it!!


----------



## winnie

silvietta said:
			
		

> Scusa non volevo dire che la tua risposta fosse sbagliata, pensavo solo che non fosse adatta al tipo di contesto, sebbene la trovi valida...


 
nessun problema! tenevo solo a sottolineare che se la frase fosse stata un proverbio, come sembra confermato dal contributo di Scrumpals, allora il riferimento letterale non è importante quanto il significato che vuole trasmettere. visto che sembra voler significare 'non vale la pena vivere solo per lavorare' ho citato il nostro proverbio. magari ce ne sono altri che pur mantenendo il significato sono più vicini al testo originale...


----------



## Elisa68

Scusa Winnie, ma _non si vive di solo pane_ credo che voglia riferirsi di più al fatto che l'essere umano necessita anche di altre cose, come nutrire la mente. Cosa ne pensi? Neanche a me viene in mente un detto con il troppo lavoro...


----------



## Ludik

Neanche a me. Con tutti i proverbi che abbiamo, questo la dice lunga sulla considerazione che l'italiano ha del lavoro...
Ovviamente scherzo!


----------



## Elisa68

BTW lo stesso Kubrick nel film _Shining_ ha voluto tradotto "All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy" con "Il mattino ha l’oro in bocca", quando il protagonista batte ripetutamente la stessa frase sulla macchina da scrivere...


----------



## winnie

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> Scusa Winnie, ma _non si vive di solo pane_ credo che voglia riferirsi di più al fatto che l'essere umano necessita anche di altre cose, come nutrire la mente. Cosa ne pensi? Neanche a me viene in mente un detto con il troppo lavoro...


 
ESATTO! proprio perché il significato è quello che tu esponi così brillantemente, mi pare che il paragone calzi. se analizziamo il proverbio in lingua otteniamo:

*tutto lavoro e niente gioco rendono Jack un ragazzo triste* (o quant'altro secondo le varie opzioni riportate dai nostri amici nei loro post)

per me questo significa che se non si spende del tempo anche per attività che nulla hanno a che fare con il lavoro non si vive appieno la vita. ergo la mia proposta.

pare comunque che quest'ultima non vi piaccia ed anche se io la trovo pertinente non voglio assolutamente imporla come 'verità colata'
il problema resta quello di trovare qualcosa che renda meglio il concetto



			
				Elisa68 said:
			
		

> BTW lo stesso Kubrick nel film _Shining_ ha voluto tradotto "All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy" con "Il mattino ha l’oro in bocca", quando il protagonista batte ripetutamente la stessa frase sulla macchina da scrivere...


 
Elisa, per favore confronta quanto riportato da Scrumpals


> all work and no play is like a proverb. qualcosa come "*quando si solamente lavora, e non si gioca mai, non si vive veramente.*" Ma non so il modo giusto per sprimerlo in italiano


 
con 'il mattino ha l'oro in bocca'

ti pare dicano la stessa cosa?

ti prego spiegamelo perché sono alquanto confuso!


----------



## Elisa68

winnie said:
			
		

> Elisa, per favore confronta quanto riportato da Scrumpals
> 
> 
> con 'il mattino ha l'oro in bocca'
> 
> ti pare dicano la stessa cosa?
> 
> ti prego spiegamelo perché sono alquanto confuso!


No, no non c'entra assolutamente niente. 
Ho riportato solo questo piece of news, beh non tanto news, per dire che anche il grande (IMO) Kubrick non ha trovato un proverbio o un detto simile ed ha optato per qualcosa di completamente diverso.
Hai ragione non era per niente chiaro!


----------



## Scrumpals

winnie said:
			
		

> Elisa, per favore confronta quanto riportato da Scrumpals
> 
> 
> con 'il mattino ha l'oro in bocca'
> 
> ti pare dicano la stessa cosa?
> 
> ti prego spiegamelo perché sono alquanto confuso!


 

Senno', esattamente che significa "il mattino ha l'oro in bocca'" 
"the morning has the gold in its mouth"????
qualcosa come "The day is young, anything can happen"

Lo so, ho deragliato...
steven


----------



## Elisa68

Scrumpals said:
			
		

> Senno', esattamente che significa "il mattino ha l'oro in bocca'"
> "the morning has the gold in its mouth"????
> qualcosa come "The day is young, anything can happen"


 
Dovrebbe essere come l'inglese _The early bird catches the worm_.


----------



## Elisa68

Ok, dopo consultazioni con l'esperto  ditemi cosa ne pensate di questo:

_Il lavoro senza gioia fa della vita una noia_

Giuro che non l'ho inventato, ma l'ho trovato qui. È la prima volta che lo sento!!!


----------



## winnie

it fits well for me, brava!


----------



## alitza

Potrebbe anche essere "The early bird catches the worm" . What do you think?

OOps, sorry, only now I saw that Elisa said the same thing. Alitza, be more attentive next time!!!


----------



## silvietta

Che ne dite di:
"solo lavoro e niente diletto fan dell'uomo un infelice perfetto!"...


----------



## Plodder

Wow!  Did I start this.  Thanks for all your help.  I wanted a little help with one question for my homework.  I now have much more homework slowly working out the precise meaning of all your suggestions.  Ho hum!

Ringrazio comunque

Plodder


----------



## carrickp

As I suspected, this concept doesn't really exist in easy-going Italy. To most Italians, the idea is so obvious it doesn't need to be expressed. And if Italians don't really think that way, I still like to fantasize that they do.


----------



## Ludik

E' vero carrick! Comunque il concetto espresso da "Il mattino ha l'oro in bocca" a me sembra esattamente l'opposto di "All work and no play...etc". Infatti il primo è una esortazione a mettersi all'opera appena svegli, presumibilmente anche impegnandosi professionalmente.


----------



## Elisa68

Ludik said:
			
		

> Comunque il concetto espresso da "Il mattino ha l'oro in bocca" a me sembra esattamente l'opposto di "All work and no play...etc". Infatti il primo è una esortazione a mettersi all'opera appena svegli, presumibilmente anche impegnandosi professionalmente.


Sono d'accordo, come ho detto nel mio post #19. A questo punto vorrei proprio sapere da qualche fan di Kubrick per quale motivo ha scelto "il mattino ha l'oro in bocca" per rendere in italiano "All work..."


----------



## Silvia

Una considerazione sulla scelta di Kubrik. Qui c'è un interessante confronto tra l'originale inglese e i vari *adattamenti* nelle altre lingue. Sapere come sono state operate le varie scelte sarebbe altrettanto interessante. A mio parere, ma magari è solo una cavolata, quello che doveva emergere in questo caso era lo stato psicotico del personaggio, che usa risme di carta per scrivere, su ogni singolo foglio, soltanto una frase. E più la frase appare insensata (nel contesto), più lo spettatore troverà conferma dell'assurdità. Successivamente però la frase acquista significato, perché viene ripetuta incessantemente da colui che viene preso da raptus omicida, dove quel "play" è la voglia di uccidere; allo stesso modo "il mattino ha l'oro in bocca" è un incitamento a darsi da fare, a uccidere; e lo stesso vale per tutti gli altri: non rimandare a domani quello che puoi/potresti fare oggi, meglio un uovo oggi che una gallina domani ecc.

Comunque, anche se più o meno ci siamo come senso, anch'io non sono convinta di "non si vive di solo pane", come già aveva detto Elisa nel suo post n. 14, ma credo che è quello che si avvicina di più al proverbio inglese. Anche _Il lavoro senza gioia fa della vita una noia_ non mi convince molto perché, a parte il non essere molto conosciuto, si sofferma sul come si dovrebbe affrontare il lavoro, e non la vita.

Dal canto mio, ho trovato _meglio un asino vivo, che uno scienziato morto_, che sarebbe un po' un'esagerazione, a mio parere, ma si potrebbe usare per far passare il messaggio che troppo studio non fa bene. Ma siamo certo lontani.

Restano, in ultimo, "troppo lavoro fa male" e "il lavoro non è tutto", ma sarebbero incompleti per lo scopo.


----------



## You little ripper!

Paravia translates it as, _non c’è solo il lavoro nella vita._

Maybe you could translate it as,_ Tutto lavoro e nessun divertimento fa di Giacomo un ragazzo noioso.  _


----------



## Necsus

Is this (part of) an idiom? And if it is, do you know an equivalent expression in Italian ?
Thanks in advance!
f


----------



## narmoriel

Hi,
maybe it is:
" Tutti al lavoro! Basta giocare! "
narmoriel


----------



## TimLA

Necsus said:


> Is this (part of) an idiom? And if it is, do you know an equivalent expression in Italian ?
> Thanks in advance!
> f


 
The classic and complete phrase is:

"All work and no play makes Johnny a dull boy".

It's been shortened to "All work and no play" with the subsequent part of the phrase understood.

It's like the Italian "se sono rose fioririanno" you usually shorten to "se sono rose..."


----------



## Necsus

TimLA said:
			
		

> "All work and no play makes Johnny a dull boy".
> 
> It's been shortened to "All work and no play" with the subsequent part of the phrase understood.


So something like "lavorare troppo fa male"...


----------



## TimLA

Necsus said:


> So something like "lavorare troppo fa male"...


 
L'hai centrato!
Is that a classic phrase in Italian?


----------



## narmoriel

Hi,
I don't think it's so.
The translation can be:
"Tutto lavoro e niente gioco fanno di Johnny un ragazzo noioso"
But  in Italy we say " se son rose fioriranno" when two person fall in love.
"Se son rose fioriranno"= if they love one with the other ( ?) they' ll get married ( for example) = se si amano si sposeranno
Narmoriel



Necsus said:


> So something like "lavorare troppo fa male"...


Yes.
Narmoriel


----------



## TimLA

narmoriel said:


> Hi,
> I don't think it's so.
> The translation can be:
> "Tutto lavoro e niente gioco fanno di Johnny un ragazzo noioso"
> But in Italy we say " se son rose fioriranno" when two person fall in love.
> "Se son rose fioriranno"= if they love one with the other ( ?) they' ll get married ( for example) = se si amano si sposeranno
> Narmoriel


 
I did not mean to imply that the two phrases were equivalent...
only that both are examples of longer phrases that have been shortened, and still very well understood.

So just for everyone who reads this thread:

"Se son rose fioriranno" = "Time will tell"
"Se son rose..." = "Time will tell"

"All work and no play makes Johnny a dull boy" = "Lavorare troppo fa male"
"All work and no play..." = "Lavorare troppo fa male"

NB = Ho sentito anche "l'uomo non era fatto per la fatica" (da un romano)


----------



## fox71

Io invece ho visto scritto su un muro: "il lavoro debilita!" (al posto di "il lavoro nobilita")


----------



## Necsus

TimLA said:
			
		

> Is that a classic phrase in Italian?


Maybe "lavorare stanca" is more common...
Or any sentence that means the opposite of "il lavoro nobilita l'uomo"..!

Ah, scusa, Fox! Ecco, la tua p.e. è una amena variante..!


----------



## Henry63a

TimLA said:


> The classic and complete phrase is:
> 
> "All work and no play makes Johnny a dull boy".
> 
> It's been shortened to "All work and no play" with the subsequent part of the phrase understood.


That's a very famous phrase because of _Shining _movie (here), where _Johnny_ is replaced by _Jack_ (Jack Torrance is the character played by an outstanding Jack Nicholson).
In the Italian version the phrase has been substituted by "_Il mattino ha l'oro in bocca_" (here a recent thread about it).
There's another thread about this matter here in the French-English Forum.


----------



## dario_lampa

Well i often heard of something like this:

"Tutto lavoro e niente spasso...il morale scende in basso!"

Could it fit?

^_^


----------



## sorry66

dario_lampa said:


> "Tutto lavoro e niente spasso...il morale scende in basso!"


I'd like to know if this is an idiom.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

sorry66 said:


> I'd like to know if this is an idiom.


No, it's a line from a second-rate film.


----------



## sorry66

Ok, thanks! It's a shame that there isn't something more evocative in Italian for the English expression.


fox71 said:


> "il lavoro debilita!"


 This one's not bad, in fact.


----------



## MR1492

I did a quick search on Linguee for "all work and no play" and came up with this:

Consider that all work and no play is a potential recipe for disaster.
Consiglio: tener conto del fatto che il solo lavoro senza lo svago è la ricetta per un potenziale disastro.

Perhaps this is something to consider.

Phil


----------



## Emma Neve

Ci ho pensato e ripensato. Ho fatto qualche ricerca in internet. A me non sembra che ci sia un equivalente italiano del proverbio. Che ne dite di questa frase (che in qualche modo riecheggia un passo biblico)?

"C'è un tempo per lavorare e c'è un tempo per giocare/svagarsi/riposare"

Emma


----------



## MR1492

Emma Neve said:


> Ci ho pensato e ripensato. Ho fatto qualche ricerca in internet. A me non sembra che ci sia un equivalente italiano del proverbio. Che ne dite di questa frase (che in qualche modo riecheggia un passo biblico)?
> 
> "C'è un tempo per lavorare e c'è un tempo per giocare/svagarsi/riposare"
> 
> Emma



Well, Ecclesiastes 3:1-8 seems to have most of those covered!   However, I don't think that is what the OP in English meant.  It's a fairly common _modo di dire _in English but it doesn't relate to the "there is a time for ..." type of phrase.  It's not about nature setting a time for things but rather how we, as people, allocate our time.

Hope this helps.

Phil


----------

